# Transducer questions



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

New boat has a lowrance and their stucture scan unit installed. I am getting ready to install my HB 899 w/ sidescan to link the terrova. Current transducers are installed on port side. Want to install (thinking) HB ducer on starboard side in between main motor and kicker. Would this be ok? Not sure if I would encounter any interference either from the kicker or the other two transducers. Anybody have any experience with this? Didn't want to drill before resurching a little bit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

You want the sidescan to be the lowest transducer on the boat to avoid the signal hitting the other ones. You may have to trim the motor out a little also, to give it a clean path past it. And, if your running more than one transducer at a time, they can't be the same frequency or you can get interference. I run mine between the two motors and don't have any problems (like from turbulence). They need to be in clean (air bubble free that some hulls might create) water when running at speed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------

